# XChange, returning car



## AlohaSnackBar (Jul 10, 2016)

if you turn your car in, for let's say your not getting the mileage that you thought, or whatever. Can you the turn around and lease another XChange car? I haven't heard any thing anywhere that explains this. I know you would lose your $250. And assume you would pay another $250 and start over.


----------



## AlohaSnackBar (Jul 10, 2016)

Found the answer: NO you can only lease once.


----------



## Redeyedjedi (Jul 19, 2016)

Did you alre


AlohaSnackBar said:


> if you turn your car in, for let's say your not getting the mileage that you thought, or whatever. Can you the turn around and lease another XChange car? I haven't heard any thing anywhere that explains this. I know you would lose your $250. And assume you would pay another $250 and start over.


Did you already do the xchange program. How do you like it?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AlohaSnackBar said:


> Found the answer: NO you can only lease once.


That begs the question, "Why is it called Xchange if you can't exchange the car?" I was at Toyota of North Hollywood today and saw their sign promoting Xchange. I thought about asking them but figured they wouldn't give me a straight answer if they even knew.
I'm not sure, but their sign may have said "Exchange." It didn't say anything about Uber. Maybe they are trying to capitalize on Uber's advertising.


----------



## AlohaSnackBar (Jul 10, 2016)

Redeyedjedi said:


> Did you alre
> 
> Did you already do the xchange program. How do you like it?


I have not yet. But in the next couple of days I will.


----------



## Redeyedjedi (Jul 19, 2016)

AlohaSnackBar said:


> I have not yet. But in the next couple of days I will.


 I plan on staring Saturday


----------



## durka101 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wait, so you can only lease one car for the three years and then afterwards not lease another car?


AlohaSnackBar said:


> Found the answer: NO you can only lease once.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

This is the same question I asked a few days ago on here too. If a driver can only lease one time then it only mean uber doesn't expect any drivers to be so stupid to continue and lease another 3 years to drive for uber. That's the only thing that makes sense I guess.


----------



## durka101 (Dec 18, 2015)

autofill said:


> This is the same question I asked a few days ago on here too. If a driver can only lease one time then it only mean uber doesn't expect any drivers to be so stupid to continue and lease another 3 years to drive for uber. That's the only thing that makes sense I guess.


I wish there was a way to really know and not just take it from the forum.


----------



## Redeyedjedi (Jul 19, 2016)

What about the 180 a week if you pick the car up on Sunday do you owe the 180 on monday ?


----------



## durka101 (Dec 18, 2015)

Redeyedjedi said:


> What about the 180 a week if you pick the car up on Sunday do you owe the 180 on monday ?


No they usally give a few weeks before the first payment.


----------

